# [Off-Topic]Actos Vergonzosos(Cerrado)

## ertomas

Hola a todos/as.

Espero que leais esto con atención, es importante, o eso creo.

Mi nick "ertomas", y no puedo callarme lo que he sentido durante el dia de hoy, al leer algunos post de ciertos compañeros, a la los cuales no tengo que decir nada. Se que a raiz de este post, se pueden barajar muchas respuestas sobre que lo intento decir, pero no me importan las respuestas, sino las preguntas. 

Vereis.... Soy un asiduo a Gentoo desde hace mas de un año, cosa que agradezco a las personas que me dieron hace ya años un cd con la distro, donde ponia Gentoo 1.2. Desde ese tiempo he estado leyendo interesandome y sintiendo como he aprendido lento o deprisa de todo lo que he leido, la mayoria de aqui, de este foro. Intento leer todo lo que puedo y paso bastante tiempo en él, pero hay cosas que me molestan y hasta me hacen pasar verdadera vergüenza, yo no se a vosotros. Pasando por este foro, he visto malas contestaciones, preguntas sin fundamento, modales que no son de personas civilizadas, en fin...bastantes cosas. Pero nunca he podido ver lo que he visto hoy. No voy a señalar quienes son culpables (No soy un juez), ni quiero hacer sentir mal a nadie, todo lo contrario, por ello no voy a dar enlaces a los post, ni nada de eso. Como miembro de esta comunidad, me parece excelente el funcionamiento que esta llevando a cabo, pero lo de esta tarde no me ha gustado, y de acuerdo con mi politica de los foros, quiero que no ocurra jamas. 

Leyendo tranquilamente he visto como la gente utiliza las respuestas a los problemas de los demas (y viceversa) para dejar en evidencia o creerse superiores a todos ellos, y claro, al realizar esos actos se entran en discusiones que dejan atras el problema que el usuario a expuesto, y las palabras trascienden a motivos de: "orgullo", de "yo soy mas que tú", "ahora me vienes tu con estas" , "Yo he leido mas que tú", etc..etc..Cuestiones que nunca deberian de ser tratadas en un foro de esta categoría, debido a estas palabras que he leido me he sentido ofendido, y empezaba a parecerme este foro como un "Club de la Lucha", donde 2 luchadores se enfrentan para dejar K.O al contrario, pero con las palabras.

Vasta ya de dejar en evidencia y de pelearse mediante el foro. Las cosas personales se discuten hablando tranquilamente personalmente, y sin tener que poner a toda una comunidad por delante, y en evidencia.

Yo me he sentido mal leyendo esta tarde los post, donde si os dais cuenta se puede leer como se mandan indirectas (algunas directas) ciertas personas de esta comunidad.

Un Saludo, a todos/asLast edited by ertomas on Sun May 29, 2005 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TieferFeld

Hola, ertomas.

Bueno, un poco de calma. No creo que sea un asunto general sino más bien casos particulares. Lo malo sería si se generalizara. Tienes que comprender que los usuarios del foro son también personas y a veces "desvarían" como cualquier persona. Yo espero que sea sólo un arranque y se olvide pronto. Siempre habrá algo de "ruido de fondo", que no vaya a más.

Yo, simplemente, no hago caso. Y te aseguro que ha habido cosas en este foro que me han molestado de lo lindo, y nunca he dicho nada, porque sería peor.

Un saludo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Yo, simplemente, no hago caso

 

idem, nunca me involucrare en chorradas de éstas, me la sudan la mayoria de cosas que se dicen por ahi, si bien alguna vez da ganas de saltar.

Lo que mas me moleste es quizás que hay mas de uno que se cree que es "algo mas" por usar un "distro" sin instalador o porque haya que hacer mucho desde consola  :Rolling Eyes: 

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *ertomas wrote:*   

> Yo me he sentido mal leyendo esta tarde los post

 

Lo cierto es que yo también, pero lamentablemente, en lugar de detenernos a pensar más en las respuestas y en el problema que puede haber llevado a ellas, muchas veces somos demasiado impulsivos y eso no significa más que estamos dejando de ser reflexivos y estamos pensando menos lo que escribimos dado que nos dejamos llevar por un impulso. No me excluyo.

Linus Torvalds dijo en una ocasión que le gustaba el e-mail como forma de comunicación porque no tenías a la otra persona delante y podías tomarte tu tiempo para reflexionar sobre la respuesta, dado que no exigía inmediatez.

Es algo que admiro y tengo que volver a releer las cosas dos veces antes de entrar en ese juego... que sinceramente, ertomas, te agradezco enormemente que lo hayas evidenciado, y espero que sirva para detener todo lo que comentas.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Yo simplemente lo escribo y lo dejo un par de días a madurar Sí al tercer días despues de leerlo nuevamente sigo sintiendo igual quiere decir que es correcto enviarlo y si no es así lo reescribo y lo dejo dos días más  :Razz:  .

Esto me ayuda a bajar la guardia y pensar las cosas más fríamente antes de disparar una tonteria de la que despues me averguence.

El mejor remedio para estas cosas es dejarlas pasar como el agua que no has de beber dejala correr.

----------

## kabutor

Esto se resume con el viejo, y perdon pq este en Ingles Do Not Feed The Troll.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Y cito en puro idioma de chespir  :Wink: 

```
Forums  Forums of all kinds will attract trolls. Their behavior does not differ much from the above examples. With forums there is no forum free of trolls, this could be seen as the unique factor in forum trolling, a forum about knitting has the same chance at getting trolled as a forum dedicated to a new sports car.
```

[EDIT] Para lo cual la unica solucion/defensa pasa por la moderacion implacable, como decian en una entrada de Libertonia  el otro dia el moderador de la lista de KDE-Hispano con mas razon q un santo:

 *Quote:*   

> yo por ejemplo en KDE-Hispano [..] cuando aparece algún mensaje en el foro fuera de tema, o preguntas que dice que le contesten en privado a un correo, o intentan colar alguna noticia, o simplemente spam, lo borro al canto, sin aviso ni nada, que para eso tenemos la Netiqueta claramente visible cada vez que envías un mensaje o artículo. Y la verdad, todavía no he recibido ni una queja, porque sencillamente, ese tipo de gente algunas veces son tan vagos que ni se quejan, y si algún día se quejan, borrado al canto también

 

----------

## rompetechos

Hola, apenas si llevo unos días entre vosotros. La verdad es que ni si quiera soy un usario asiduo de gentoo (que si de otras distribuciones) y en  ningún caso  me catalogaría de usuario avanzado. Sin embargo me encanta la comunidad que tiene construida a su alrededor. Tanto a nivel de recursos (documentación, calidad de los foros, etc) como en conocimientos. 

Como norma general ( y si ya se que esto es más o menos común en el mundo de Linux), a una pregunta siempre obtienes ayuda para que tu encuentres la respuesta.

Considero que no se debe entrar en este tipode juegos de quien empezo, tu me dices..., y más cuando se trata de personas con un "reconocimiento" por su trabajo dentro de la comunidad. Ellas mejor que nadie deben entender la responsabilidad que en cierto modo han contraido con esta comunidad, y de la imagen que se da con estás acciones.

Un saludo

----------

## alexlm78

Uno de los responsables del mi LUG local, cuando yo ingrese a este, solia decir que la minima regla dentro de un foro o una lista de correo es el respeto.

Ciertamente nos encontramos muchas veces con persona con mucha mas preparacion y experiencia que nosotros,y viceversa, bajo ninguna concepto podemos creer que somo mas solo porque sabemos mas.

 *Benito Juarez wrote:*   

> El respeto al derecho ajeno es la Paz"

 

Esto lo fijo un personaje historico  mexicano,  y es verdad.

Lo mas importante de una comunidad como la nuesra es guardarnos el respeto, como decia un amigo, hasta cuando nos insultamos lo hacemos con respeto.

Se los pido encarecidamente, en el nombre del Pinguino, RESPETEMONOS UNOS A OTROS, SIN EXCUSAS

SALUDITOS

----------

## cocozz

Buenas noches,

Yo al igual que ertomas llevo cerca de un año en esta comunidad, es más , en linux. Como muchos todo empezó al levantarme una buena mañana entrar en gentoo.org y imprimir las tropecientas paginas del manual de gentoo. De acuerdo que al principio leerse un MAN,README,INSTALL puede parecer una tarea tediosa , aburrida , imprescindible, innescesaria e incluso indigna  :Very Happy: 

Estamos muchos acostumbrados al cursus : www.google.com -> winamp -> download -> .exe -> click

Y al pasar a un emerge xmms -> error -> configurar alsa -> emerger alsa y deps -> leerse mans para configurarlo -> configurar xmms ect ...

Nos puede parecer una perdida de tiempo descomunal frente al click click de w$ pero la verdad es que cuando llevamos un tiempo realizando la misma tarea indefinidas veces acaba siendo algo muy facil y la primera vez que uno resuelve un problema en linux sin la ayuda de nadie entiende lo que estoy diciendo.

Cuando se llevan ya varias horas de lectura la gente te acoje mucho mejor, tus dudas ya son mas precisas en vez de ser de caracter general, además me parece que queda demostrado que esta comunidad es de las mejores que podemos encontrar en el mundillo *nix. Si no fuera por la gente que participa en en canal IRC de Freenode y en estos foros nunca hubiera aprendido todo lo que se ahora y jamas hubiera conseguido desenvolverme en linux, mucho menos en gentoo. Y es que hay que decir que hasta hace cierto tiempo todos eramos novatos aqui, y todos nos ayudabamos, no olvideis que gentoo es una distro muy joven.

Es por eso que la lectura de MANS es tan recomendable, al cierto tiempo uno deja de entrar spontaneamente en canales IRC para preguntar freneticamente la duda que tiene prefierendo pasar 5 min leyendo un manual en vez que 5 min preguntando 5mn otros discutiendo con el que le contestó el mitico "www.google.com" y finalmente 15 min más cabreandose porque nadie quiere darle la respuesta masticada. Y eso es lo que a mi parecer a ocurrido en el famoso post al que ertomas hace alusión.

Por otra parte tambien me gustaria criticar los posts del tipo "flame" , es decir debian vs gentoo , p4 vs amd , 32bits vs 64bits , almejas vs zanahorias.

Sí, de vez en cuanto esta bien discutir sobre ello pero de alli a entrar en un foro , exponer un 32bits vs 64bits y encima dar por excusa que en google no encontraste nada me parece de muy mal gusto.

En mi opinion hubiera bastado con un "[OFFTOPIC]" delante del post.

Así pues en conclusión hay que ayudar por los dos lados, los que llevamos algun tiempecillo aqui y podemos ser utilidad tenemos que seguir evitando las respuestas que no aportan nada como "google , RTFM ect" y así conservar el caluroso ambiente que hay aqui. Los novatos , pues que decir aparte que hagais un esfuerzo y leais todo lo que podais , vereis como tras algunas lecturas todo sera mucho mas fácil y ya no dependereis de nadie o casi nadie pero sobretodo que nadie pierda los nervios y acabe tratando a la gente de todo faltando el respeto a más no poder.

----------

## navegante

Así como ustedes soy un usuario de estos foros desde hace un tiempo, en este tiempo he notado que esta es una de las mejores comunidades linux de internet. Incluso esto es reconocido por usuarios de otras distribuciones que muchas veces recomiendan buscar aquí, pues lo más probable es que este algo relacionado con siu problema. Es una comunidad con usuarios capaces y dispuestos a ayudar. Es bien cierto que a veces (raras veces)  se publican preguntas que con una leida superficial de un puf, man, help, tendrías suficiente, pero si se contesta con algo como STFW, RTFM, no se aporta otra cosa sino el inicio de una flamewar, tan caracteristica de sitios como /. y usenet. ¿No sería mejor contestar y a la vez hacerle ver al "interlocutor" la facilidad de encontrarla y pedirle que la proxima vez siga la cadena MAN, PUF, Web, Forums Search, y por ultimo postear?, creo que si se contesta de esa forma el usuario no se sentiría agredido, sino agradecido por la amabilidad y la proxima vez seguiría la cadena antes mencionada. Además ¿nos hiere, lastima o menoscaba algun derecho o libertad esa "pregunta tonta"? es decir ¿por que no dejarla pasar?, ¿por que no simplemente (si existe esa politica de moderaciòn) avisar al moderar para que cierre o borre ese post?. ¿Por que agredir?, por que decir "Busca en el p**o manual", que ganamos. Y después de todo que no la mayoria de las respuestas estan en la documentación, entonces de que sirven los foros, ¿Quien decide a partir de que nivel esa pregunta es tonta (tal vez la netiquete ó el moderador, pero eso es otra historia)?.

No convirtamos forums.gentoo.org en flamelandia.gentoo.org (a.k.a. /.). Saludos.

----------

## victorcete

a qué posts os referís? no voy a tener tiempo para mirar hoy el foro porque empiezan los exámenes...

de hecho estoy contestando a este post porque me ha llamado la atención nada más entrar, jeje

bueno, ante todo, buen rollo

gracias a todos vosotros he aprendido muchas cosas y espero poder empezar a colaborar

un saludo

----------

## TieferFeld

@navegante

Precisamente, tienes mucha razón... Y por eso mismo no podemos hacer caso a los que insultan o menosprecian. Simplemente, pasar. Si no son moderados, pues fastidia, pero no podemos por ello ni seguirles el juego, ni mandarlo todo al... (a donde te apetezca, vamos). Simplemente seguir aquí y seguir ayudando al necesitado.

Para eso estamos  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ertomas

TieferFeld, estoy contigo...xD

Sabes muy bien que siempre estamos por aqui y que como tú, y toda la magnifica comunidad de Gentoo, seguira ayudando a toda la gente que lo necesite. Simplemente respetando a las personas, como siempre debe ser. Por eso me dolio bastante estos actos, en esta gran comunidad que tenemos.

Un Saludo...

----------

## Ateo

El orgullo es algo que siempre va ser con todos comunidades de linux. Pero no todos son iguales. Si te molesta algo, no pongas atención o si no te vas a volver loco.

Yo e leedo, en otros foros de otros distros, que los usuarios de gentoo son unos "culos orgullosos" que se creen los gran maestros de linux. Con eso se puede ver que si, unos de estos foros, a) no saben como ayudar o b) son orgullosos y les gustan pintarse una foto de ellos mismos representando como que si fueran dioses de linux cuando no podrían ser aún más de la verdad.

Paz

----------

